# My Tanks pt1: 210 AUL, Discuss, Tig & Aro



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Here again is my AUL 210 gallon tank. Some new residents.

Residents are:
3 Aussie Lungfish 10"-22"
3 Black arowana 9"-13"
1 Pbass 8"
8 Wild Discuss
1 Tigrinus 13"
1 Highfin Pictus Cat 9"

Full tank shot








8 Wild Discuss always together








Lone Pbass








Big AUL








The 3 amigos


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

wow looks great rich , i love the 3 amigos shot ..lol

and of course the Aul , my favorite [email protected]! 

discus are stunning as well


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

*More photos*

Tigrinus








The baby AULs









will post photo of the pictus when he comes out of hiding.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i love the pattern on the tail of your tig , simply amazing [email protected]! 

now that mikes got pics of his frt , i think its your turn buddy ..??lol


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> now that mikes got pics of his frt , i think its your turn buddy ..??lol


Will post some up later.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank! Love the discus!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice ccombinations !!!!!

Your wild discus look very nice. Thanks for sharing !!!!!

Watch out for your p. bass. He is a very good hunter and fast. He is O.K. now at 8".


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Nice ccombinations !!!!!
> 
> Your wild discus look very nice. Thanks for sharing !!!!!
> 
> Watch out for your p. bass. He is a very good hunter and fast. He is O.K. now at 8".


Thanks Peter. The aros and the pbass will be moving once they get bigger.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice discus. good colouration on them.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful discus. Tank looks great.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Now that's a tank!
Really like the combination, I'd love to have a setup like that in a few years.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow pretty sweet set up. So can the discus hold there own with those bad boys?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

that is sweeet! nice set up and amazing fish.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I want that AUL! Still the pbass not growing...?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice group of wild discus you got there.. where did you get them?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

alright, i think i want to do a discus tank! that looks soo nice!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Richard - your tank looks great and the AULs seem in good shape. I was told that they do not get along well in groups (nip each others pectoral fins), but yours all look fine. Is one of them dominant?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

stratos said:


> Hi Richard - your tank looks great and the AULs seem in good shape. I was told that they do not get along well in groups (nip each others pectoral fins), but yours all look fine. Is one of them dominant?


They actually don't get along when smaller than 6" but as they grow big they become docile. Reason why they become nippy to each other as they are looking for source of protein. This is not just in lungfish but bichirs, gars and most primitive fish as well. Some even act as cannibals.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Nice group of wild discus you got there.. where did you get them?


I can answer that for Richard. They are all from Canadian Aquatics...

Richard:

Love the tank. Though the pbass doesn't fit in. But love the arawana + discus + aul + the tigrinus combo... It is an amazing setup.

Do a video...


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Do a video...


I second that!


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

DAN O said:


> Wow pretty sweet set up. So can the discus hold there own with those bad boys?


They are all well behave. Since the discuss are too big to eat, they leave them alone.



MELLO said:


> Nice group of wild discus you got there.. where did you get them?


From Charles. He gets all my money, right Charles.



stratos said:


> Hi Richard - your tank looks great and the AULs seem in good shape. I was told that they do not get along well in groups (nip each others pectoral fins), but yours all look fine. Is one of them dominant?


They all get along fine. The two smaller ones are always together. They use to follow the big guy, but he doesn't want anything to do with them.



charles said:


> Richard:
> 
> Love the tank. Though the pbass doesn't fit in. But love the arawana + discus + aul + the tigrinus combo... It is an amazing setup.
> 
> Do a video...


Pbass will be gone when he gets bigger. Weird, but this is actually the safest of my monster tanks.


----------

